# Thoughts on this dog??



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/938756/Waldo-Dumas


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know man the dogs Name is "Waldo"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Not anymore.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Not anymore.


ahahaha - what is your interest in him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't want to bend the rules here. Have you got an opinion?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

No it doesn't sorry I pissed in your cheerios - was just curious.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> No it doesn't sorry I pissed in your cheerios - was just curious.


 I moved my bowl of cheerios and changed my post but apparently I was too slow.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I moved my bowl of cheerios and changed my post but apparently I was too slow.



urination aside....is there video and I missed it??


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> urination aside....is there video and I missed it??


 No video, just a pedigree link. Trying to get some feed back on this dog for a possible breeding program.


----------

